# Night fishing Saturday night 5/24/14



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Any one wants to join in.I will be setting up the Generator and Big light Southwest corner of Pine Island near them stump Saturday night for some night fishing.Everyone interested is invited.Gas donation is accepted.The more gas the more lights I can put in the water.GONNA BE FUN.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like a blast.

What's the target?

Also, what's the expected weather and wind?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Target is catfish,white bass,and stripers.Never done it at LL so dont know what to expect.My theory is if the whites are there at pine island early in the morning schooling and chasinig shads than that area is a good candidates for setting up some lights and see if we can bring them in early.I choose this corner is because of the timbers,shallows meets the drop off,and if need if the wind picks up unexpectedly we can always move a short distance around the island to shelter us from the wind.I plan on fishing and camping out on my boat till morning and do a double on the schooling fish.If the wind is predicted to be bad then below the dam will be plan #2.Ive caught whites at night down there before,plus with all the water release lately its probably packed with fish down there right now.8 gates open right now which is fish able given we anchor out of the strong currents.They might just close more gates this weekend then it'll be perfect.


----------



## Fishdaddy07 (May 20, 2014)

I'd like to join you, will be willing to help with gas. I don't know about staying all night, but I'll be in my own boat. If you don't mind me and the family coming out pm me.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That sound like fun. I sent a PM to you. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like fun Bruce. I will be out there and will be looking for you guys.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not sure if I can make it but I will try. I have my own Honda EU generator and lights.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't done that in years but it will work. We used floating lights and fished live shiners and caught lots of whites around Dove Island. Good luck.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like a blast. If I can make it I will, gas or $ in tow...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

We were thinking of doing some night fishing to saturday due to al the traffic thats sure to be there this weekend. I have a great catfish stump but its closer to the old 190roadbed. You think the cats will bebby the island or just whites? Shad or minnows?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> I am not sure if I can make it but I will try. I have my own Honda EU generator and lights.


Hope to see you out there Matt.Its the holiday lets do something different just for the heck of it.We got time to kill.Who know we might get lucky.Even if the predator fish don't show up I guaranteed we are gonna get an awesome bait ball around our boat.Just scoop them up with a dip net and use it for cats.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone who wants to venture out and fish or just to check us out please make sure SAFETY is first.If you get into any kind of motor trouble please feel free to call me.Make sure your phone is charge up full and in a waterproof pouch before you venture out,and do go slow use a floodlight to look for stumps AND PLEASE WEAR YOUR LIFE JACKET EVERYONE while the boat is in motion even if you know how to swim untill you get to the destination. 832-273-9183


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

bruce, i don't know if this will help or not but when me and kevin would go out at night, we would try several spots. Unlike day fishing, the lights draw the bait fish in and the other fish follow...sometimes we would try 2 or 3 spots before we would find something. I have tried around PI but haven't had very good luck there. Not to say it won't be good you never know. so if nothing is biting at PI try another spot. who knows I might just come out to PI to sleep on the beach...I usually sleep everybody else can fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Mr.cowboy.Just watching the bait balls around the boat is pretty much interesting already.I'll just catch em in the morning if I don't catch them at night.The wind and the bugs are my main concern not the fish.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If we get enough people, I can bring the beer and help out with gas.  And I don't even drink! LOL!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

hopn said:


> If we get enough people, I can bring the beer and help out with gas.  And I don't even drink! LOL!


Hopn drop the beer off to me and the gas money and i will make sure to get it to the right people. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Will the bugs be bad in the middle of the lake? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK The wind is not ciaming down at all.The fore cast is predicting a consistant 10 to 15 knots wind through out the weekend.It is a little too bumpy for my little flat bottom boat to venture out to the middle of the Lake at night.Below the Dam is also not a good option.All gates are close except for 1 or 2 open.I am open to suggestion.If no good suggestion is heard than this night fishing thing will have to be post pone again.I will be busy with the stripers tourney all day Saturday with Lake Livingston Adventures.Any one has any last minute suggestion can reach me at 832-273-9183 Saturday evening.Thanks,really hoped the wind would taper down but its not.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Weather bug is showing the wind for Lake Livingston to be SSE 5mph at 2:00 Am to SE 6 mph at 6 am so I think that the wind will not be bad. I guess we will need to watch the weather and see. I hope it is good.


----------

